# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  Koju izdajalicu kupiti?

## micika

Dojim već punih 6 mj i uglavnom nismo imali nekih značajnijih problema. U početku dojenja imala sam previše mlijeka (beba je zadnje cicala oko 21h, a slijedeći podoj tek pred jutro) pa sam se izdajala oko ponoći. To sam radila nakon što mi se pojavio mastitis jer je beba na pojedinoj dojci radila pauze i po 12h. 
Izdajala sam rukom, ali mi je to dosta naporno (položaj, trajanje i sl.)
Sad bi ponovo htjela izdajati da povećam proizvodnju (čini mi se da Lara ostaje malo nezadovoljna nakon hranjenja jer bi još guc-dva) i zato da obnovim banku mlijeka "za crne dane".

Probala sam (kršitelj koda) i Nuk, ali s obzirom da mi je na ruku odmah bio vidljiv rezultat odustala sam od izdajalica (koje sam posudila). Sad bi mozda opet krenula s izdajalicom, ali ne znam koju kupiti jer sam možda prerano "ocrnila" ove koje sam isprobala (cijena nije uvjet).

----------


## malena beba

ja sam prvi put imala nukovu pa mi je pukla. drugi put sam posudila (kršitelj koda)ovu i bila sam jako zadovoljna. i inace, svi koji je imaju kazu da su jako zadovoljni njome....

----------


## željka!

I mene je (kršitelj koda)ova izdajalica spasila.

----------


## zmaj

ja sam imam (kršitelj koda)...koristili neš u rodilištu...

----------


## upornamama

Medela.

----------


## MBee

Električna Medela.

----------


## spajalica

ja imam (kršitelj koda)ovu i s BC-om mi je spasila dojenje   :Smile:  , a jednoj curi u mojoj sopbi pukla je drska na nukovoj, izdajalici  :/

----------


## malena beba

e da i meni je pukla drska na nukovoj izdajalici i to kod prvog koristenja. zaboravila sam napomenuti da sam ja dosta koristila tu (kršitelj koda)ovu jer je maleni ostao vise od 20 dana u bolnici pa sam se izdajala i po 10 tak puta dnevno sto sam nastavila i kad je dosao kuci jer nije prihvatio dojenje

----------


## Matanica

(kršitelj koda) je apsolutno najbolja izdajalica, iako se po mom mišljenju nakon punih 6 mjeseci dojenja ne isplati dati tih 300tinjak kuna da bi se kako kažeš povećala proizvodnja mlijeka. Dohrana će djetetu osigurati adekvatan kalorijski unos, a ako je potrebno proizvodnja će se povećati sama češćim dojenjem.

----------


## ornela_m

Znam masu mama koje obozavaju elektricnu Medelinu, ali ja sam ju imala i nije mi se svidjela. Iako obavlja posao umjesto tebe (koliko je to moguce), bila mi je neudobna i pretvrda - onaj ljevkasti dio sam jednostavno dozivljavala prehladnim i premehanickim.

(kršitelj koda)ova rucna mi je super. Ona preko ljevkastog dijela koji ide na grudi ima silikonsku navlaku, koja mi se osobno jako svidjela i odmah sam se sprijateljila s tom izdajalicom. Mekse, ljepse i puuuno udobnije.

----------


## TIZA2

(kršitelj koda) je super

----------


## emanina

ja sam imala chiccovu i bila mi je super. jako je slična (kršitelj koda)ovoj

----------


## Snjeska

(kršitelj koda) izdajalicu koristim već 4 mjeseca svakodnevno jer D. jede samo moje izdojeno mlijeko.
Svaka čast onom tko ju je izmislio :D

----------


## mirjana

još jedan glas za (kršitelj koda), održala sam mlijeko s njom 2 mjeseca dok beba nije došla kući

----------


## mirjana

ah imam brze prstiće  :Smile: 

htjela sam još napisati da je kod (kršitelj koda)a bitna ona zvjezdica - ako nije dobro "sjela" izdajalica ne radi dobro

budući da ti izdajalica vjerojatno i neće previše trebati, možda ne bi bilo loše da opet probaš posuditi, barem na kratko da vidiš kako će ti ići

----------


## Pina

(kršitelj koda) izdajalica   :Naklon:

----------


## di_zg

još jedan glas za (kršitelj koda) izdajalicu

----------

> I mene je (kršitelj koda)ova izdajalica spasila.


mene isto, stvarno je super

----------


## bubičenko

Ja imam Chiccovu , ima silikonski dio, i može se regulirat jačina isisavanja. Meni je super.

----------


## barbarela_

Tommee Tippee, zadovoljna sam. Koristila sam ju već u rodilištu, dosta u početku dojenja i doma, a i sad ako trebam izdojiti.

----------


## Eowyn

> željka! prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> I mene je (kršitelj koda)ova izdajalica spasila.
> 
> 
> mene isto, stvarno je super


i mene, definitivno (kršitelj koda)

----------


## Brokvica

Moze odgovor meni neiskusnoj, postoji li vise (kršitelj koda)ovih izdajalica? 

Rekle su mi neke mame da si kupim (kršitelj koda)ovu sa silikonom, pa da se ne zeznem...

----------


## Erin

(kršitelj koda), definitivno!

----------


## M.a.r.t.a

(kršitelj koda)

----------


## mišica

koliko koštaju električne izdajalica i di da kupim?
već 2 mj izdajam (kršitelj koda)ovom i više mi ruke otpale....  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## dutka_lutka

Dvostruka električna od (kršitelj koda)a nažalost 2600 kuna, u ljekarni "Pod zidom", a drugdje su tražili i više. 

Jednostruka elektr. je 800 i nešto kuna, ali nisam je isprobala. 

Nabaviti se može u većini ljekarni - ako nemaju tamo, naruče za drugi dan. Cijela ponuda može se vidjeti u Samoboru, u tvrtki "Kadulja", a tamo se može odmah i kupiti.

www.kadulja.hr

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Moze odgovor meni neiskusnoj, postoji li vise (kršitelj koda)ovih izdajalica? 
> 
> Rekle su mi neke mame da si kupim (kršitelj koda)ovu sa silikonom, pa da se ne zeznem...


Postoji ručna, jednostruka električna i dvostruka električna, a sve su sa silikonom, iste, razlika je samo u pogonu.   :Smile:

----------


## dutka_lutka

> Moze odgovor meni neiskusnoj, postoji li vise (kršitelj koda)ovih izdajalica? 
> 
> Rekle su mi neke mame da si kupim (kršitelj koda)ovu sa silikonom, pa da se ne zeznem...


Postoji ručna, jednostruka električna i dvostruka električna, a sve su sa silikonom, iste, razlika je samo u pogonu.   :Smile:

----------


## Brokvica

> Brokvica prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Moze odgovor meni neiskusnoj, postoji li vise (kršitelj koda)ovih izdajalica? 
> 
> Rekle su mi neke mame da si kupim (kršitelj koda)ovu sa silikonom, pa da se ne zeznem...
> 
> 
> Postoji ručna, jednostruka električna i dvostruka električna, a sve su sa silikonom, iste, razlika je samo u pogonu.


Hvala dutka_lutka! Odo ja trošit novčiće na ručnu (kršitelj koda)ovu popodne.

----------


## mati

Ja imam medelinu elektricnu,i eto nakon 6mj svakodnevnog izdajanja ponekad i dva puta,motor joj je osjetno oslabio,ali s obzirom da smo vec presli na dohranu,vise mi nije potrebna pa drugu necu ni kupovati.Ne znam koji joj je vijek trajanja, ali moja je bas dobro bila u pogonu.Vjerojatno je i normalno da motor oslabi...

----------


## dutka_lutka

*mati*, a je li izdajalica možda još pod garancijom? Onda bi ti je servis morao popraviti, ili ti moraju dati drugu.

Moja (kršitelj koda)ova dvostruka nakon 4 mjeseca izdajanja 6-7 puta na dan još uvijek super!

----------


## mati

Mislim da je, ali nemam racun(koji je ujedno i garancija)Bio mi je u novcaniku,a ukrali su mi ga  :Evil or Very Mad:

----------


## Anci

I mene (i moju curku naravno) spasila je (kršitelj koda)ova! Svakome bih ju preporučila.

----------


## tibica

Ja imam (kršitelj koda)ovu. Kupili smo je kad sam došla iz rodilišta jer sam imala zastoj pa sam mislila da će izdajalica riješiti. Ne znam koliko je pomogla ali mislim da je mišica to sama riješila (uz masiranje). Kasnije sam ju koristila kad je mišica bila u bolnici da se izdojim za noćni obrok. Sad sam se upravo pokušala izdojiti po savjetu pedice da "vidim koliko ima mlijeka". Ne mogu izdojiti ni 50 ml. A znam da ima više.   :Wink:

----------


## MihaelaMJ

Hi!

Ja ti ne mogu predloziti izdajalicu od 3500 kn, ali ti mogu prenjeti svoje iskustvo.
Kada smo moj Jere i ja izasli iz rodilista ja sam ga iskljucivo djila. Bila sam jako sretna i ponosna na sebe. Ali nakon mjesec dana je izgubio na kilazi i ja sam bila primorana (zbog straha) mu poceti dodavati umjetno mlijeko. Imala sam jednostruku Medelinu električnu izdajalicu sa kojom sam planirala povecati proizvodnju. To bas i nije islo, jer sa jednostrukom izdajalicom izdajanje je trajalo po 45 min. Tada sam pocela kopati po internetu i pronasla medelinu "Pump in style advanced" izdajalicu. Otisla sam u http://www.bauerfeind.hr/ i narucila je, 3500 kn. Izdajalica je smjestena u ruksaku, dupla je, električna i dolazi sa mihi hladnjakom za mame na putu. Odmah sam je pocela koristiti 8-10 puta na dan. Nakon mjesec dana doktorica je rekla da je mali previse dobio, te da nastavim bez dodavanja, To je bilo prije 3 mjeseca. Sada se izdojim eventualno jednom tjedno kada odem vanka, da ga MM moze nahraniti. Inace jedno izdajanje ne traje dulje od 10 min, za 100-150 ml.

pozdrav i sretno.
mihaelamj.

----------


## NatasaM...

Mihaela, dvostruka elektricna izdajalica je dobar izbor za tvoju situaciju i za neke slicne situacije.

----------


## NatasaM...

Zaboravila napisati: cestitam na uspjesnoj relaktaciji. Upisi se na listu onih koje su uspjele (ako vec nisi).

----------


## sbuczkow

Ja sam kupila polovnu medelinu traveller za 700kn. Pumpa ko nova.  :Wink: 
Nova dupla koja nije traveller ali je ista ko traveller samo bez ruksaka je isto oko 700 kuna. To i nije tako skupo ako se uzme u obzir da nova rucna (kršitelj koda)ova dodje skoro 500 (koliko se sjecam). Za reaktaciju bih sigurno preporucila elektricnu izdajalicu. Ako je samo za povremeno "izdajuckanje"  :Smile:  onda je i (kršitelj koda)ova dovoljna. Meni je cak i ugodnija za moje cice. Eto, toliko od eksperta za izdajanje.   :Razz:  
E da,  u planu je nova sbuczkow&upornamama (TM) izdajalica.   :Laughing:

----------


## Loryblue

a meni je moja (kršitelj koda)ova pukla prilikom izdajanja  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## belurka

(kršitelj koda) elektricna - zakon!!!! Izdajas se i gledas TV! Nas spasila!

----------


## mmmama

(kršitelj koda).

Ako ode neki dio, ne treba kupiti cijelu novu, dijelovi se mogu kupiti u Samoboru ili ih salju postom.

----------


## Deaedi

Prijeteljica mi se zadnjih dana borila sa izdajanjem. Nije jos islo, jedva je koji mililitra izdojila i trajalo je i po sat vremene. Imala je Tommee Tippee. Onda sam joj preporucila (kršitelj koda) - preporodila se. Kaze da ne moze vjerovati koja razlika.

----------


## marac komarac

medela mini electric-super! luka ima 3ipo miseca a nama jos triba...
super brza kad bebac vristi od gladi a ne moze uhvatiti bradavicu ili ga sprica po licu koliko navuce...hlapljivac sto cu   :Grin:

----------


## bfamily

(kršitelj koda), super je (bar je meni bila). Nekako udobna, meka, joj neznam kako da to opišem.

----------


## misliteljica

E baš ste me razveselile s vijesti da se može vidjeti sve od (kršitelj koda)a i kupiti u Kadulji. Ja živim u Samoboru pa ću se zaletiti ovih dana da vidim kakva je situacija i koliko to sve košta...

----------


## Palagruža

Imam (kršitelj koda)ovu ručnu izdajalicu. Super mi je za riješit se viška mlijeka, npr. ako mi je beba prespavala cijelu noć pa mi cice ujutro pucaju, ali povećat proizvodnju njome ne bih mogla ni pod razno. Teško da bih održala i postojeću razinu. Jer kad su mi cice, onako, polu-prazne, s njome mogu izdojiti jedva 20ml, a znam da beba u istoj situaciji izvuče puno više.

----------


## patriša

(kršitelj koda)ova-prezadovoljna sam s njom.Probala i chiccovu,ali ne može se mjerit s (kršitelj koda)ovom.

----------


## slava

(kršitelj koda)ova ručna spasila me od mastitisa poslije oba poroda. Osim toga, koristila sam ju kad je počeo dohranu, pa sam preskočene podoje izdojila i s tim mlijekom mu pripremala kašice. Kad smo prekinuli s dojenjem s njom sam smanjivala pritisak mlijeka dok nije nestalo. 
Sve u svemu vrlo sam zadovoljna s tom izdajalicom i svakom bi ju preporučila.

----------


## Kavin

Preporučujem (kršitelj koda), nju sam jedino koristila i bila sam zadovoljna.

----------


## tropical

ja imam (kršitelj koda)ovu ručni i medelinu swing električnu. obje su jako dobre s tim da mi je (kršitelj koda)ova zamarala ruče i sve traje i traje. u početku sam i ragade dobila ali je svejedno to ok izdajalica. kako sam imala potrebe za više izdajanja nabavila sam i swing koji mi se kod prvog izdajanja nikako nije sviđao jer je nešto drugačiji nastavak koji se priljubi na dojku, ali kad sam skužila sistem već kod drugog izdajanja sam se oduševila i toplo preporučam medelu iako ju je komplicirano nabaviti! iako i dalje tvrdim da je (kršitelj koda)ova sjajna za malo izdajanja.
medeli se klanjam i štujemo ju jako jako!

----------


## Maya_78

koliko košta Medela Swing i da li ju je neetko naručivao preko interneta?
a u odnosu na (kršitelj koda)ovu električčnu, kakva je?

----------


## Maya_78

nitko?

----------


## interstelaris

trebam Vaše mišljenje ,moje dame ...
moj sin ima 4 mjeseca ,i toliko dugo već doji / izdajam .*za izdajanje koristim tommee tippee ručnu izdajalicu koja je zaista nježna i dobra .
ali kod moje t.t.ice je nastao mali problem* - navoj za t.t. ,tj.običnu bočicu se nekako izlizao ,
"ispao iz vinkla" ,što li ,tako da sada pušta unutar izdajalice dosta zraka ,a izbacuje mlijeko .ne mogu je zategnuti do kraja jer lako "preskače" i dosta se namučim s time da je prvo namjestim .
*moje je izdajanje postalo noćna mora !!!*
za deci mlijeka treba mi oko sat vremena (prije mi je trebalo možda 15 -20 min.,najviše 25 ,i to onih dana kad bi jedva nepto sisao) i jako sam nesretna (posebice kad se nkada probudi noću vrišteći od gladi) i umorna .
*silno želim nastaviti s dojenjem ,ali mi se količina mlijeka smanjuje zbog nepotpuno izdojenog mlijeka i u velikoj sam boli zbog toga .*
s druge strane ,od silnog napora mogu zrdrobiti dva oraha u šaci  :Laughing: 
*sad bih htjela kupiti el.izdajalicu i zanimaju me Vaša iskustva s (kršitelj koda)ovom* - vidim da ste uglavnom zadovoljne ,*ali me zanimaju detalji ..*
*-*koliko ml može izvuči za pola sata ?
*-*ima li opciju prilagođavanja brzine izdajanja ?
*-*kakav je motor i koliko traje (usporava li s vremenomi je li kvalitetan) ?
*-*koliko je bučna ?
*-*je li nježna ,gruba ,...
*-*nešto što mislite da još treba reći o njoj .
*lijepo Vas molim da mi odgovorite ako znate i možete ,bit ću Vam zahvalna za svaki Vaš komentar .*
 :Klap:

----------


## call me mommy

ja ti mogu reci samo jedno, stavljaj ga sto vise na cicu i imat ces dovoljno mlijeka, osim toga, niti jedna izdajalica ti ne moze izvuci ko sto moze beba.

----------


## grom

Ja sam se najprije neko vrijeme izdajala (kršitelj koda)ovom ručnom pa kad smo uspjeli dobaviti polovnu električnu, preporodila sam se.
-Što se tiče količine u vremenu, to mi je te ško za reći jer kako je laktacija napredovala, tako su mi se izdojeni mililitri povećavali a potrebno vrijeme smanjivalo a ovisilo je i o dobu dana
-brzinu prilagodiš sama, naime ima neki čip koji upamti način na koji ti pumpaš pa na taj način nastavi (trebalo mi je nekoliko dana dok se nismo dogovorili)
-ni nakon nekoliko mjeseci nisam vidjela da bi motor usporavao, a kupili smo rabljenu
-ne znam čime bi usporedila razinu buke; bešumna nije, ali moja T je uredno spavala dok sam se ja izdajala
-površina ima silikonski šeširić pa je nježna za grudi jedino bi možda trebalo obratiti pažnju na širinu otvora za bradavicu 
-sve u svemu nas je spasila a izdojenog mlijeka još imamo u frižideru

 :Smile:

----------


## lunja

ja imam (kršitelj koda)ovu elektricnu izdajalicu. Prosli ponedjeljak pocela sam raditi, protekla tri mjeseca pravila sam zalihe, a sada je koristim na poslu svakodnevno +uvecher kad M. zaspi.
- za pola sata izvucem 150-300ml, ovisno koliko je proslo od posljednjeg dojenja
-ima, povuces dva puta rucno i slijedecim pritiskom na botun masinica nastavi istim tempom
-motor zasad radi kao sat
-pa ima neki zvuk, al recimo ne cuje se u drugu prostoriju (to zbog kolega na poslu!)
-njezna
-dvostruka bi naravno bila i dvostruko brza ali i dvostruko skuplja

----------


## eliot

(kršitelj koda) ručna, dura već skoro 8 mjeseci, milijun puta korištena, prana, otkuhana... Ma zmaj.

----------


## jelena.O

Ja sam s prvim klincem uspjela potrgati samo 3 (kršitelj koda)ove izdajalice ( naručivala sam onaj nosati dio), pa sam za klinku odmah naručila samo taj dio ak mi se slučajno potgra. Za klinca sam izdajala *samo* godinu dana.

----------


## nevenera

ja sam koristila (kršitelj koda)ove izdajalice, ručnu i električnu. morala sam izdajati zbog laktacijske žutice. za oko 10ak minuta bi izdojila sve skupa oko 100ml. izdajala sam obje istovremeno.

----------


## aro32

Probala (kršitelj koda) u rodilištu, i nije mi bila ugodna. A i ventil je uspio proletiti kroz sredinu. Da spomenem i 'buku' koju stvara?
Koristm *Tommee Tippee* i vrlo je ugodna, tiha i ništa ne može ispasti iz nje. Jeftinija je od (kršitelj koda)-a.

----------


## betty boop

i ja sam korisnica (kršitelj koda)ove ručne izdajalice...
ne znam što bih rekla za nju, nemam je s čime usporediti, a izdajanje mi nikako ne ide...
evo večeras sam navlačila cicu više od pola sata za jedva 30 ml  :/ 
tako mi je bilo i s prvim sinom...
ja nikako ne mogu izdajalicom postići let down...
sad me zanima da netko ima kakav savjet?
i neće me utješiti ono da se neke žene jednostavno ne mogu izdojiti jer postoje situacije kada dijete moram ostaviti na čuvanje, a adaptirano mi ne dolazi u obzir ako ikako postoji mogućnost da popravim količinu izdojenog mlijeka...

mame koje se teško izdajate, kako rješavate situacije kada morate dijete pustiti na čuvanju?

----------


## grom

> evo večeras sam navlačila cicu više od pola sata za jedva 30 ml  :/


Ne znam da li izdajaš redovito ili povremeno. Ja sam izdajala nekoliko mjeseci redovito i povećanje izdojenog išlo je mic po mic. Iako čak ni nakon nekoliko mjeseci nisam mogla izdojiti više od 60 ml na jednu stranu, količina je kontinuirano rasla. Zanimljivo, ali ja sam uvijek mogla izdojiti više iz one strane iz koje je beba sisala (dok je još bila preslaba da je isprazni u potpunosti). Izdajanja su trajala po 40 minuta i to vrijeme, nažalost, nikad nisam uspjela skratiti.
Ako moraš negdje ići, a to znaš unaprijed, možeš izdajati po malo tijekom cijelog dana ili dva. Ili možeš smrzavati mlijeko. (Ima nekoliko  tekstova na portalu o izdajanju). Takva manja izdajanja (ukoliko nije ideja da povećaš količinu mlijeka) mislim da će najmanje utjecati na količinu mlijeka i/ili interferirati sa podojima. 
Možeš probati prsa prije podoja izmasirati (kao da ćeš se izdajati ručno) i staviti tople obloge. 
Isto tako možeš isprobati različite brzine pumpanja. Dok sam mlijeka imala manje odgovarao mi je brži ritam, a kasnije polaganiji.
Također, mlijeka uvijek ima najviše ujutro.

----------


## betty boop

> Ako moraš negdje ići, a to znaš unaprijed, možeš izdajati po malo tijekom cijelog dana ili dva.


tako sam i radila s prvim djetetom ali sada se situacija promjenila jer jednostavno nemam vremena za dva dana izdajanja da bih nakupila možda 80 ml... a da ne govorim o eventualnoj situaciji da moram hitno otići negdje nenajavljeno...
npr. neki dan su me zvali iz vrtića da mi je sin bolestan, da dođem po njega i vodim ga dokorici, kao što to biva baš nitko u tom trenutku to nije mogao umjesto mene, a voditi bebu od mjesec dana prvo u vrtić, a kasnije u ambulatnu punu bolesne djece mi je bilo isto tako neprihvatljivo...
srećom je ipak neočekivano MM mogao to umjesto mene ali sam si dala misliti što bi napravila da tako moram na brzinu otići  :/ 
voljela bih da znam da u svakom momentu mogu napenaliti izdajalicu na cicu i izdojiti pristojan obrok.

----------


## sirius

> i ja sam korisnica (kršitelj koda)ove ručne izdajalice...
> ne znam što bih rekla za nju, nemam je s čime usporediti, a izdajanje mi nikako ne ide...
> evo večeras sam navlačila cicu više od pola sata za jedva 30 ml  :/ 
> tako mi je bilo i s prvim sinom...
> ja nikako ne mogu izdajalicom postići let down...
> sad me zanima da netko ima kakav savjet?
> i neće me utješiti ono da se neke žene jednostavno ne mogu izdojiti jer postoje situacije kada dijete moram ostaviti na čuvanje, a adaptirano mi ne dolazi u obzir ako ikako postoji mogućnost da popravim količinu izdojenog mlijeka...
> 
> mame koje se teško izdajate, kako rješavate situacije kada morate dijete pustiti na čuvanju?



Ja nikad nisam postigla otpuštanje mlijeka na izdajalicu.A izdavala sam redovito 3 mjeseca (minimalno 8 puta dnevno,barem jednom noću sa navijanjem sata).Beba je bila bolesna,operirana i hranjena na sondu mjesec dana,hospitalizirana dva mj..Koristila sam ručnu(nula bodova) i električnu,sa električnom sam uspjevala (uz obavezne kompresije,najveću brzinu,tuširanje toplom vodom i oksitocinski sprej) izdajati od 20-50 ml iz obje.
Jad i bjeda...
Prvo dijete je bilo zdravo i uz mene i on je isključivo dojio...
Što sam ja napravila?
Pomirila se sa činjenicom da mogu dojiti ,ali ne i izdajati .Sa prvim djetetom mi je tako i bio organiziran život....

----------


## sandra-zvrk

Probala ja to i shvatila da mi je lakše ručno nego izdajalicom. Ali kad sam vidjela da mi to mljeko niš ne koristi (osim kad su mi bile prepunjene i bolne) odustala sam od bilo kakvog izdajanja. V. tak i tak sauga ko velika- bu,bar moj mali već sa 4,5 mj udvostručila porođajnu težinu!

----------


## betty boop

> Što sam ja napravila?
> Pomirila se sa činjenicom da mogu dojiti ,ali ne i izdajati .


šta si onda napravila? uz izdojeno si nadohranjivala AD?
tvoja situacija je bila grozna i daleko sam, srećom, od takve potrebe za izdajanjem

nekako sam se nadala da će mi netko reći nešto u stilu ..."kupi tu i tu izdajalicu, ona će ti sigurno u roku 15 min izdojiti 100 ml mlijeka"...   :Grin:

----------


## sirius

> sirius prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> Što sam ja napravila?
> Pomirila se sa činjenicom da mogu dojiti ,ali ne i izdajati .
> 
> 
> šta si onda napravila? uz izdojeno si nadohranjivala AD?
> tvoja situacija je bila grozna i daleko sam, srećom, od takve potrebe za izdajanjem
> ...


  :Laughing:  Da takva postoji,vjeruj ja bih imala dvije.
Inače u bolnici u kojoj je malena bila el.izdajalice(razne) postoje na svakom odjelu,tako da kupiš samo svoj nastavk i prištekaš se.
Naravno ,uz to imala sam i svoju električnu sa kojom mi je išlo najbolje.
Mi smo pokušavali dojiti prva tri tjedan i onda joj se pogoršalo i završila je na sondi.Operirana je i slijedečih mjesec dana bila je na sondi.Nakon toga sam ju pokušala vratiti na dojku ,ali produkcija je bila tada već ušasno mala ,ai ona je bila slaba od svega tako da smo pokušavali još neko vrijeme dojiti i izdajati ...dok mi nije pukao film kada sam shvatila da u 45 minuta izdojim 20 ml.  :Evil or Very Mad:  


Ali možda je kod tebe drukčiji slučaj,moje neke prijateljice su uspjele tako da su danima prvo pokušavale izdajati ručno.I kad im je tako krenulo,samo su se prebacile na ručnu izdajalicu.
Stvar je u refleksu otpuštanja,ako je tehnika dobra. 
Ili možeš probati izdajati dok je beba na jednoj dojci(to je ipak malo zgodnije sa elektrčnom) tada bi refleks trebao raditi.Postoji čak i opcija iznajmljivanja el.izdajalica da probaš da li bi ti to odgovaralao...
Ali kao što sam već napisala ,mame koje mogu izdajati,išlo im je na bilo koju pumpu...

----------


## sirius

Koliko grešaka... :shock: 

Htjela sam reči da u većini slučajeva izdajanja ,vježba čini majstora.
Čak i mame koje su izdajale velike količine na početku su imale malo militara.
Naravno ,uvijek postoje iznimke,tako da ja uz redovito(ali baš redovito) izdajanje nikad nisam postigla otpuštanje mlijeka.Iako se moram pohvalit da sam sa početnih 15 ml. nakon nekoliko tjedana došla na 30 ml. po izdajanju od 45minuta.  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## sirius

Oprosti ,nisam ti odgovorila...
Ona je nadohranivana sa AD od rođenja(prvi sat nakon poroda je već bila u drugoj bolnici zbog kompleksne srčane greške).Nakon tri mjeseca pokušaja dojenja/izdajanja prešla je samo na AD.
Nadala sam se da će se (možda) dogoditi čudo sa izdajanjem jel mi sa sinom također nije išlo (a on je isključivo dojio).
Čudo se dogodilo,ali ne sa izdajanjem...Trebalo mi je neko vrijeme da se pomirim sa činjenicom da ona ne dobiva najbolju hranu koju može,ali naše okolnosti su bile prilično neuobičajene.

----------


## piplica

Imala sam (kršitelj koda)ovu ručnu izdajalicu i koristila sam je za prvo i drugo dijete, blago rečeno neuspješno.
20 ml je bio maksimum.
Nakon što sam rodila treće dijete jedna forumašica (hvala lulu  :Kiss:  ) mi je preporučila Medelu mini electric i to je zaista sasvim druga priča.
Odmah prvo izdajanje preko 40 ml, drugo 60 ml, a nakon toga gotovo uvijek oko 100 ml. :shock: 
Jest da sam je platila preko 700 kuna, ali meni vrijedi svake lipe.

Možda da probaš posuditi od nekoga na par dana pa da vidiš da li ti odgovara ili da uzmeš jednu od onih električnih koje se iznajmljuju na dane, mislim da o tome imaš tekst na portalu.

----------


## mamma2

imala sam (kršitelj koda)ovu ručnu koja mi je bila ok
onda sam probala medelu. medela je neusporedivo bolja...super super
vjerujte, da nisam probala medelu i ja bi rekla (kršitelj koda), ali ovako MEDELA

----------


## betty boop

gdje mogu naći taj tekst o iznajmljivanju izdajalica?

*sirius* mislim da si s obzirom na sve okolnosti bila itekako uporna ali eto nije bilo suđeno
da su moja djeca, ne daj bože, osuđena na izdojeno mlijeko mislim da bi i oni završili na ADu

----------


## grom

http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...2ID=&Show=2744

----------


## crnka84

Meni je podhitno u rodilistu trebala izdajalica jer mi je mali zavrsio na pedijatriji, a cice preko noći buknule i muž mi donio (kršitelj koda)ovu ručnu, na sreću pa ju nije kupio već posudio, katastrofa, nikako nije mogla uhvatiti vakum, jer bi se oan guma odmah smočila, a i kad bi uhvatila vakum, nakon nekog vremena ( citaj minutu ) bi nesta preskočilo i ona vise ne hvata.........ujutro sam lijepo spakirala izdajalicu, zahvalila se i vratila ju, a on mi je otisao i kupio *Tommee Tippee,* ne bi ju mjenjala za milijun (kršitelj koda)ovih. Puno je jednostavnija, sastavlja se iz 3 djela, laka za odrzavanje, jeftinija je od (kršitelj koda)ove, ma apsolutno ni jedne zamjerke, jednostavno me spasila i vrijedi svake lipe.......

----------


## nikol2

Ja svoju (kršitelj koda)icu ne bi mjenjala ni za što na svijetu. Počela sam je koristiti još u rodilištu kad mi je nadošlo mlijeko u tolikoj količini da to me nije bilo ni lijepo za vidjeti. Dva tjedna nakon poroda završila sam u bolnici na 5 dana i tada sam bila odvojena od šefice pa sam se izdajala svaka 2-3 sata po cijele dane i noći jer me samo bilo strah da mi se količina mlijeka ne smanji. Tada sam za nekih 15-20 min iz jedne znala izdojiti i po 150ml, nekada i više, i to bez ikakve muke. Kad sam došla doma šefica se odmah priljepila na ciku pa sam izdajalicu koristila da smanjim napetost ili da izdojim ono što šefica nije pocikila i vrijedno spremim u škrinju (naravno da to ona ne želi papati jer joj nije fino pa će sve vjerojatno završiti u odvodima). Dojimo se tek 6,5 mjeseci, a izdajalicu spremila za drugo. Sad sam kupila kljun za bočicu pa šefica iz toga pije vodu (čitaj: ja molim da pije a ona gleda ciku).

----------


## belkisa

ja sam koristila (kršitelj koda)icu takodjer, ali prije nekoliko dana procitah ovo http://www.bebac.com/index.php?show=...nt_newsID=2494 a nakon sto sam provjerila vidim da je i moja sa bisfenolom A. samo skrecem paznju onima koje ce tek kupiti, da obrate paznju i ne kupuju ako nema oznaku BPA 0%

----------


## tina parada

Probala sam (kršitelj koda)ovu....(sreća pa je nisam kupila), u trenutku kad sam je uzela imala sam ragade i mislila sam se izdojiti i davat mlijeko na bocu par dana tako da mogu izliječit bradavice no mogu reći da mi je to izdajanje bilo puno bolnije nego dojenje....ništa nisam uspila izdojit,brzo se umori ruka dok pumpaš, a kad mi je pritisak povukao bradavicu.....ajajajaja....jako bolno....vrlo brzo sam odustala,vratila se dojenju i PureLan kremici za bradavce.....

----------


## benedetta

JA imam ručnu (kršitelj koda)ovu koju sam posudila, a htjela bi u narednom periodu kupiti električnu. Zanima me kakva je razlika između Medele Swing i Medele Mini-Electric? Koja je jeftinija? U Bauerfeindu su mi rekli da Swing košta oko 1500 kuna,cifra je poprilična....kolika je cijena npr. u Sloveniji, da li netko zna?

----------


## zMaya

može mi netko reći gdje ima za kupiti tommee tippee izdajalica u zagrebu?
tnx

----------


## 2xmama

u bolje opskrbljenim ljekarnama, a ima i u Mulleru ( bivši Varteks na Trgu, Garden Mall i City Center 1)

----------


## babuska28

3 mj svakodnevnog pumpanja sa (kršitelj koda) ručnom izdajalicom- isplatilo se.
Normalno je da u početku ide teže i da se malo izdoji....mi smo sa izdojenih 30 ml(zajedno) došli na 100-tinjak (naravno, revno sam izdajala svaka 3 sata-i po noći)
ja glasam za (kršitelj koda)
P:S: ja sam u početku bradavice (sa ragadama) mazala kremom za bradavice prije svakog izdajanja dok nisu zacjelile i malo očvrsnule, inače bi mi svaki put od vakuma bile prokrvarile.

----------


## benedetta

Evo ja ponovno molim ako netko ima iskustva s električnom izdajalicom Medela Swing ili Medela Mini Electric da napiše svoja iskustva. Spremam se u Sloveniju po nju pa tek toliko da znam što misle oni koji su je koristili.

----------


## babuska28

P.S2, zaboravila sam napisati da kod čestog korištenja (kršitelj koda)OVE odu one male bijele gumice potrebne za vakuum, ali njih se naruči od firme "kadulja,d.o.o"- nisu baš jeftine, ali su neophodne  :Smile:

----------


## anchie76

Benedetta što vam se dešava pa ti treba izdajalica?  :Smile:

----------


## benedetta

> Benedetta što vam se dešava pa ti treba izdajalica?


Možda ću se morati ranije vratiti na posao,iako još uvijek planiram tj. imam želju ostati dok malena ne napuni godinu dana. Svejedno,želim se opskrbiti svim potrebnim jer ne bih htjela da moja A. uzima neko drugo mlijeko. Budući da planiramo otići u Sloveniju za koji tjedan, a izdajalice  su tamo ipak jeftinije, imala sam ju namjeru kupiti.

----------


## anchie76

U toj dobi pred godinu dana će možda i biti izvedivo da ne moraš koristiti izdajalicu (da dijete jede drugu hranu a sisa kad ste zajedno), no ok.  Razumijem da želiš biti sigurna  :Smile:

----------


## milli

*benedetta* kupila sam Medela Swing izdajalicu preko e-baya i prezadovoljna sam.
Koštala je cca 800 kn, znatno jeftinije nego u ZG.

----------


## andreja

podižem temu...
dal da kupim prije poroda izdajalicu,ili da pričekam pa da vidim da li će mi trebati...
dal da kupujem prvo jeftiniju varijantu(običnu izdajalicu),ili da kupim skuplju odn.bolju varijantu?

----------


## lunja

Svakako pricekaj da vidis hoce li ti trebati. Bude li ti jako potrebna, kupi si skuplju (elektricnu). Ako ces je koristiti samo par puta...onda valjda jeftiniju. Ili nikakvu (opisane su tehnike rucnog izdajanja tu na Rodi, ali sama ih nisam nikad isprobala).

----------


## Mimah

Ja je nisam imala, kad sam stigla iz rodilišta sam je posudila od poznajnice, ali mi nije pomogla. Višak mlijeka sam istisnula ručno (toliko ga je bilo da mala nije mogla uloviti bradavicu). Kasnije mi je bila praktična da izdojim i netko drugi da maloj, ali to se dogodilo nekoliko puta i ne baš s uspjehom jer mala nije htjela bocu. 

Ja bih na tvom mjestu imala neku u pričuvi (od prijateljice ili nekoga ako zatreba), a kasnije ćeš vidjeti.

----------


## icyoh

Ja imam običnu izdajalicu. Sad ju ne koristim, no sa starijim sam se dosta izdajala i bila je OK.
Od (kršitelj koda)a.

Praktično je što se ta izdajalica može spojiti na one njihove čašice (za smrzavanje) pa nema pretakanja mlijeka.

----------


## lore

nemoj kupiti nikakvu do nakon poroda kad vidis da li ti treba...ja svoju nijednom nisam upotrijebila do sada..cure koje su imale probleme su kupile (kršitelj koda) ili medela elektricnu a od rucnih (kršitelj koda), medela ili sl..lako ti kupi netko u apoteci i donese u bolnicu ako zatrebas

----------


## barbara25

drage moje nemam iskustva ali za 2 mj če se i to promjenit, nije mi jasna jedna stvar u vezi tih izdajalica. čemu trošit novce na te skupe izdajalice , ok ako ste dobile ali davat po 500 kn i više meni je suludo. svi ali baš svi spominju tu (kršitelj koda)ovu koja je dosta skupa a danas u apoteci pronašla običnu izdajalicu za 90 kn kakvu je koristila i moja mama sa troje djece ,svi smo dugooo bili na dojci. prije se nisu kupovale te skupe rijetko tko pa su sva djeca živa i zdrava a dojke nisu bile upaljene. čemu trošit tolike novce? da mogu gledat tv dok izdajalica sama radi .glupost.bez uvrede . ali mislim da u današnje vrijeme trošit novce na takve stvari radi vlastite komocije da je to malo sebično

----------


## anchie76

> podižem temu...
> dal da kupim prije poroda izdajalicu,ili da pričekam pa da vidim da li će mi trebati...
> dal da kupujem prvo jeftiniju varijantu(običnu izdajalicu),ili da kupim skuplju odn.bolju varijantu?


*Nikako ne kupovati prije poroda*.  Nepotreban trošak.

Ako i bude trebalo izdajanje, neke mame su uspješnije s rukama nego s izdajalilcom (zbog lakšeg postizanja let downa).  Dakle i ako zatreba, ruke sve imamo - dakle nema panike  :Wink:

----------


## anchie76

Sad vidim da je post na koji sam se referirala odavno napisan.. no nema veze, moj savjet je univerzalan  :Smile:

----------


## Brokvica

> drage moje nemam iskustva ali za 2 mj če se i to promjenit, nije mi jasna jedna stvar u vezi tih izdajalica. čemu trošit novce na te skupe izdajalice , ok ako ste dobile ali davat po 500 kn i više meni je suludo. svi ali baš svi spominju tu (kršitelj koda)ovu koja je dosta skupa a danas u apoteci pronašla običnu izdajalicu za 90 kn kakvu je koristila i moja mama sa troje djece ,svi smo dugooo bili na dojci. prije se nisu kupovale te skupe rijetko tko pa su sva djeca živa i zdrava a dojke nisu bile upaljene. čemu trošit tolike novce? da mogu gledat tv dok izdajalica sama radi .glupost.bez uvrede . ali mislim da u današnje vrijeme trošit novce na takve stvari radi vlastite komocije da je to malo sebično


Sama si napisala da nemas iskustva. Moj malac je bio u inkubatoru i jako sam bila sretna sto sam imala sa sobom u rodilistu streriliziranu izdajalicu koju znam sastaviti i rastaviti. Do bolnickih se nije moglo doci od guzve. Kakva crna komocija...

----------


## jele blond

> i mene, definitivno (kršitelj koda)


sklona složiti se  :Smile:  električna,naravno!

----------


## martinaP

> drage moje nemam iskustva ali za 2 mj če se i to promjenit, nije mi jasna jedna stvar u vezi tih izdajalica. čemu trošit novce na te skupe izdajalice , ok ako ste dobile ali davat po 500 kn i više meni je suludo. svi ali baš svi spominju tu (kršitelj koda)ovu koja je dosta skupa a danas u apoteci pronašla običnu izdajalicu za 90 kn kakvu je koristila i moja mama sa troje djece ,svi smo dugooo bili na dojci. prije se nisu kupovale te skupe rijetko tko pa su sva djeca živa i zdrava a dojke nisu bile upaljene. čemu trošit tolike novce? da mogu gledat tv dok izdajalica sama radi .glupost.bez uvrede . ali mislim da u današnje vrijeme trošit novce na takve stvari radi vlastite komocije da je to malo sebično


 
A čemu trošiti novce na kućanske aparate kad su naše mame/bake lijepo živjele i bez njih? Ta "obična" izdajalica stvara vrlo jaki vakum, i često uzrokuje pucanje bradavica. 

Slažem se da nije potrebno unaprijed kupovati izdajalicu, neka ljekarna je uvijek dežurna pa se mođe i u sred noći kupiti, ali kad zatreba, dobra izdajalica čuda čini (iako nekim ženama ide bolje ručno, a nekima ne ide izdajanje nikako).
.

----------


## anchie76

> Sama si napisala da nemas iskustva. Moj malac je bio u inkubatoru i jako sam bila sretna sto sam imala sa sobom u rodilistu streriliziranu izdajalicu koju znam sastaviti i rastaviti. Do bolnickih se nije moglo doci od guzve. Kakva crna komocija...


U takvim slučajevima je dobro imati izdajalicu.  Ako se mama mora dugo izdajati (znači danima je dijete odvojeno od nje), naravno da je puno bolje koristiti električnu.

Stoga je nonsens kupovati ikakvu unaprijed.  U većini slučajeva neće vam trebati nikakva, a ako vam bude trebala, onda ćete i znati kakvu trebate kupiti - nećete to raditi napamet jer ćete znati u kakvoj ste situaciji i za što vam treba i koliko dugo itd.

----------


## Brokvica

*Anchie76*, ja sam kupila ručnu (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu unaprijed i drago mi je zbog toga, na miru sam je proučila i sterilizirala. Koristila sam je u bolnici, jednom doma kad mi je mali imao 6 mjeseci i jednom za vrijeme sluzbenog puta (kada sam pocela raditi, još sam dojila). Ručno izdajanje mi nije išlo.

Naravno, nekada sve ide kao pjesma i izdajalica ne treba. Ali radije ću je imati spakiranu i spremnu za svaki slučaj nego da u panici i suzama zovem muža da je kupi, sastavljam i perem kao moja cimerica u rodilištu. Opet sam trudna pa će mi možda opet trebati, a i proslijediti ću je dalje nekoj prijateljici.

Ja bih svakome savjetovala da kupi ili posudi izdajalicu. Da je situacija u nasim rodilistima drukcija, onda bi to bila već druga priča.

----------


## anchie76

Bokvice, 

razumijem da ti to prepručaš u najboljoj namjeri. Razumijem to. No isto tako molim te da razumiješ da iako je tebi pomogla da nije dobro preventivno nositi izdajalicu sa sobom jer nikad nije tolika panika da se mora imati SAD i baš ove sekunde (možda to taj tren tako izgleda majci, ali u praksi nije tako sigurno  :Smile:  ).

*Izdajalicu se treba imati ako je majka odvojena od djeteta*. Dakle, ako dijete nakon poroda nije ok (ili majka), dijete je u drugoj bolnici, nema kontakta s majkom, dojenje nije moguće. *Samo onda je izdajalica potrebna.* Jer će se majka morati izdajati da bi održala laktaciju dok dijete ne sisa.

Ako je nakon poroda sve ok, za izdajalicom nema potrebe- naprotiv ona može donijete VIŠE ŠTETE nego koristi. Ne govorim ovo napamet vjeruj mi.

U početku je strašno bitno da je dijete što više na dojci, bitno je da vježba dobar položaj sisanja i da onda kad navre ogromna količina mlijeka da je dijete izverzirano i da mu ide pražnjenje dojke. Ukoliko je dijete stalno s majkom, šanse za prepunjenošću su znatno manje. Ukoliko i dođe do prepunjenosti tada se NE koristi IZDAJALICA! Tada se mora prstima izdojiti samo par kapi tek toliko da popusti napetost, i to se izdoji taj dio koji je bolan. Izdajalica to ne može napraviti, izdajalica izdaja mahnito iz svih dijelova dojke i to prvenstveno ono mlijeko na počecima (bliže areoli) dakle, ne iz onih koji su dublje u dojci. Imajući to u vidu, to nikako nije dobro, jer si na taj način majka u najboljoj namjeri može učiniti protuuslugu - još više si poveća količinu mlijeka koja će joj stvarati još veće probleme, možda uzrokovati zastoje mastitise itd. A da ne govorimo da izdajalica može jako oštetiti bradavice i dovesti do nepotrebnih problema s ragadama.

Dakle, ako je dijete uz majku - izdajalica može samo napraviti probleme. I zato je ne treba imati preventivno jer se nerijetko desi da se mame malte ne takmiče koja će više izdojiti - moram li napomenuti da si time stvaraju još veći problem?

Još jednom da zaključim, ako je porod normalan i poslije toga je sve kako treba biti, dijete s majkom - *izajalica nije potrebna.* 

*No ono što je potrebno je:*
*-* da je mama educirana o dojenju, da inzistira da dijete ne dohranjuju, da je sigurna u sebe i da je ne mogu pokolebati komentari tipa "nemaš još mlijeka"
- da je mama educirana o kolostrumu i čemu on služi
- edukacija o ispravnom položaju i zašto je on strašno bitan (bez njega ništa!)
- da dijete sisa često (minimalno 8-12x u 24 h) i da se ne odvaja od majke
- da ako dođe do prepunjenosti, da prvo ponudi djetetu da sisa, no ako dijete ne želi sisati majka samo lagano prstima masira bolno mjesto i tih par kapi (ili mlazova) istisne van, ali samo toliko da popusti napetost, ni slučajno više  (izdajalica to ne može!)
- kod prepunjenosti isto može pomoći svježi list kupusa na dojci između dojenja

To je ono što će svim mamama sigurno pomoći, a ne izdajalica  :Wink:

----------


## Tinkili

> *Anchie76*, ja sam kupila ručnu (kršitelj koda)ovu izdajalicu unaprijed i drago mi je zbog toga, na miru sam je proučila i sterilizirala. Koristila sam je u bolnici, jednom doma kad mi je mali imao 6 mjeseci i jednom za vrijeme sluzbenog puta (kada sam pocela raditi, još sam dojila). Ručno izdajanje mi nije išlo.
> 
> Naravno, nekada sve ide kao pjesma i izdajalica ne treba. Ali radije ću je imati spakiranu i spremnu za svaki slučaj nego da u panici i suzama zovem muža da je kupi, sastavljam i perem kao moja cimerica u rodilištu. Opet sam trudna pa će mi možda opet trebati, a i proslijediti ću je dalje nekoj prijateljici.
> 
> Ja bih svakome savjetovala da kupi ili posudi izdajalicu. Da je situacija u nasim rodilistima drukcija, onda bi to bila već druga priča.


Slažem se sa ovim postom, i ja sam u prvoj trudnoći slušala savjete kao što ih anchie76 dijeli i pogriješila, jer sam "zaboravila" na činjenicu da imam uvučene bradavice i da nema šanse ni načina da se one "ispupče" i da beba normalno počne sisati, a u teoriji sam sve bila pročitala i proučila i "znala" o dojenju. Suza i par proplakanih noći jer prošlo, dok nisam u panici zvala muža da trči u prvu otvorenu apoteku i donese mi izdajalicu, pa onda sam tražila gdje je u rodilištu mogu sterilizirati, pa molila sestre da mi pokažu kako je sastaviti.... a sve sam to mogla izbjeći. Uglavnom nikad nismo uspjeli direktno dojiti (par puta preko šeširića kad je imao sedam mejseci), ali smo uspješno izdajali 9 mj i bio je isključivo hranjen mojim mlijekom.
U ovoj trudnoći idem u rodilište sa spremnom izdajalicom, naravno, još uvijek gajim tračak nade da će druga beba možda nekim čudom izvući bradavice, ali barem sam mirna znajući da ako ne ništa, mlijeko je bitno, a da li će ga beba dobiti direktno ili preko izdajalice manje je važno.

----------


## sirius

Tinkili, moja prijateljica nije uspjela dojiti prvo dijete zbog uvućenih bradavica(izajala je mojom posuđenom izdajalicom). Prije rođenja drugog dijeteta pogledala je rodin film o dojenju, izvlačila bradavice sa špricom i naučila postavljati dijte pravilno na dojku još u rodilištu. Sa drugim djetetom nije niti jednom izdajala u ovih 9 mjeseci...

----------


## anchie76

Sirius je dobro rekla.   Uvučene bradavice opet nisu razlog za kupovinu izdajalice.   To je samo jedna od niza stvari o kojima se treba educirati (ako ste taj slučaj) i da s tom edukacijom preskočite sve probleme koji se mogu pojaviti.

Uvučene bradavice nisu prepreka dojenju, samo što je šteta što med osoblje u bolnicama baš nije educirano po tom pitanju pa se desi da uvelike obeshrabre majku.  Dakle, opet se sve svodi na edukaciju.

Žene, priključite se rodinoj grupi za dojenje i odite na Malu školu dojenja - to će vam najbolje zagarantirati uspjeh  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

Prvo dijete mi je bilo u inkubatoru, trebala sam izdajalicu.
Drugo dijete je bilo pored mene u sobi na SD u roomingu i svejedno sam trebala izdajalicu - jer je od žutice bila užasno uspavana i gotovo ništa nije jela. Zato mislim da je dobro imati na umu razne opcije.

----------


## diči

ja se slažem sa tobom n.grace

zbog xy razloga može se desiti da mami zatreba, onda ju je bolje imati nego ne. I da, (kršitelj koda)ova mi je najbolja, iako ni nukova na vacum nije loša.

----------


## sirius

Ja sam ih imala nekoliko. I prvi put (kad mi nije trebala)i drugi put (kada mi je trebala više nego išta dugo), ali žali bože truda i novaca. Nikad nisam uspjela izdajati unatoč trudu, tehnici i volji, jednostavno nemam refleks otpuštanja mlijeka na izdajalice i izdajanja bilo koje vrste. A dojiti mogu isključivo i bez većih problema (naravno , ako imam dijete pored sebe). Tako da i to treba imati u vidu.

----------


## anchie76

> Prvo dijete mi je bilo u inkubatoru, trebala sam izdajalicu.
> Drugo dijete je bilo pored mene u sobi na SD u roomingu i svejedno sam trebala izdajalicu - jer je od žutice bila užasno uspavana i gotovo ništa nije jela. Zato mislim da je dobro imati na umu razne opcije.


Dijete u inkubatoru je apsolutno razlog za izadajlicu.  To je ta razdvojenost majke i djeteta o kojoj pričam.


No ni u slučaju sa žuticom također izdajalica ne treba.

I ako dijete ništa ne jede, što onda izdajat se i davati na bočicu (pa riskirati da odbija dojku jer još nije naučio tehniku), ili se izdajati zbog prepunjenosti čisto da se smanji prepunjenost?  Što god da je od ovoga, nije dobro.

Kad je dijete sa žuticom, izdajalica ni tu nije potrebna - pače, također može štetiti.  Dijete se mora razbuđivati i motivirati da sisa i da vježba tehniku sisanja.  To što je pospano nije razlog da ga se pusti da ne sisa pa da se izdajalica baci u pogon.  To dijete se mora natjerati da sisa, to je rješenje problema.

Vidim da ćemo kroz ovu izdajalicu i dilemu oko iste odraditi puno edukacije o dojenju na ovoj temi  :Wink:

----------


## n.grace

> ja se slažem sa tobom n.grace
> 
> zbog xy razloga može se desiti da mami zatreba, onda ju je bolje imati nego ne. I da, (kršitelj koda)ova mi je najbolja, iako ni nukova na vacum nije loša.


 :Yes:

----------


## anchie76

> zbog xy razloga može se desiti da mami zatreba, onda ju je bolje imati nego ne.


Jedno je trebati izdajalicu, a drugo da "zatreba".  Ja ću i dalje tvrditi da to ako "zatreba" nije potrebno.  Evo i na primjeru od sirius (a i ja mogu potvrditi i sa svojim), nemojte misliti da i ako je stvarno trebate da je s njom sve lako, da mlijeko teče u potocima.  Isto je teško kao i ručno izdajanje.  Samo što neke mame više uspiju s rukama (jer im nije prirodan sistem koji izdajalica ima i ne mogu postići LD), a neke se uspiju prilagoditi na izdajalicu.

Previše je tu "ako" da bi se novci na izdajalicu bacali tek tako unaprijed.

Al eto, ako baš imate tu silnu želju kupiti je i potrošiti novce, pa brate kupite je ako ćete se tako osjećati bolje.  Al vas ko boga molim da je ne koristite (jer znam koje sve probleme može prouzročiti i kako može nepotrebno zakomplicirati dojenje) - *koristite je samo ako se desi da dijete nije s vama*.

----------


## n.grace

> Dijete u inkubatoru je apsolutno razlog za izadajlicu.  To je ta razdvojenost majke i djeteta o kojoj pričam.
> 
> 
> No ni u slučaju sa žuticom također izdajalica ne treba.
> 
> I ako dijete ništa ne jede, što onda izdajat se i davati na bočicu (pa riskirati da odbija dojku jer još nije naučio tehniku), ili se izdajati zbog prepunjenosti čisto da se smanji prepunjenost?  Što god da je od ovoga, nije dobro.
> 
> Kad je dijete sa žuticom, izdajalica ni tu nije potrebna - pače, također može štetiti.  Dijete se mora razbuđivati i motivirati da sisa i da vježba tehniku sisanja.  To što je pospano nije razlog da ga se pusti da ne sisa pa da se izdajalica baci u pogon.  To dijete se mora natjerati da sisa, to je rješenje problema.
> 
> Vidim da ćemo kroz ovu izdajalicu i dilemu oko iste odraditi puno edukacije o dojenju na ovoj temi


Ne znam. Meni je izdajalica pomogla, i to puno.
Dijete nisam mogla razbuditi, ni ja, ni sestre, ni pedijatrica. Jela je, ali nije jela dovoljno da me oslobodi prepunjenosti.
Ne želim nikoga nagovarati ni na što, samo pričam o svom iskustvu. A moje iskustvo je takvo da mi je izdajalica pomogla.
Ručno izdajanje mi nije pomagalo.

----------


## anchie76

n.grace, u redu. Al to još uvijek ne znači da će pomoći drugoj ženi koja se nađe u toj situaciji, jel dopuštaš tu mogućnost?

Što ako njeno dijete zbog izdojenog na bočicu bude odbijalo dojku, jel to onda vrijedno toga?  ili ako joj zbog toga što je izdajala izdajalicom previše izdojeno od te prepunjenosti i dođe do još veće prepunjenosti?

Ja bih rekla da je u tvom slučaju i bilo dosta sreće (i ja kad unatrag gledam svoje dojenje i početke, imala sam vraške sreće), ali to ne bih nikako preporučila drugima kao standard jer bez te sreće može biti katastrofa i kraj dojenja.

Nadam se da razumiješ  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> n.grace, u redu. Al to još uvijek ne znači da će pomoći drugoj ženi koja se nađe u toj situaciji, jel dopuštaš tu mogućnost?
> 
> Što ako njeno dijete zbog izdojenog na bočicu bude odbijalo dojku, jel to onda vrijedno toga?  ili ako joj zbog toga što je izdajala izdajalicom previše izdojeno od te prepunjenosti i dođe do još veće prepunjenosti?
> 
> Ja bih rekla da je u tvom slučaju i bilo dosta sreće (i ja kad unatrag gledam svoje dojenje i početke, imala sam vraške sreće), ali to ne bih nikako preporučila drugima kao standard jer bez te sreće može biti katastrofa i kraj dojenja.
> 
> Nadam se da razumiješ


Nisam izdajala previše, izdojila bih koliko je bilo potrebno samo da olakša prepunjenost.
Moje prvo dijete je osam dana bilo u inkubatoru, od toga pet hranjeno isključivo na bočicu. Kad sam počela dojiti, prihvatila je bez ikakvih problema. Je li riječ o sreći ili o nečemu drugom, ne bih procjenjivala, jer sam i jedno i drugo dijete uspješno dojila gotovo dvije godine.
S drugim djetetom sam u rodilištu izdojeno mlijeko bacala. Kasnije, kad bih bila odsutna, i jedno i drugo dijete je povremeno nahranjeno na bočicu s mojim izdojenim mlijekom. Da sam vidjela da im to stvara konfuziju, naravno da to ne bih radila.
I da, dopuštam da moje iskustvo možda neće pomoći drugoj ženi, ali isto tako smatram da je moguće i suprotno.

----------


## anchie76

> Nisam izdajala previše, izdojila bih koliko je bilo potrebno samo da olakša prepunjenost.
> Moje prvo dijete je osam dana bilo u inkubatoru, od toga pet hranjeno isključivo na bočicu. Kad sam počela dojiti, prihvatila je bez ikakvih problema. Je li riječ o sreći ili o nečemu drugom, ne bih procjenjivala, jer sam i jedno i drugo dijete uspješno dojila gotovo dvije godine.
> S drugim djetetom sam u rodilištu izdojeno mlijeko bacala. Kasnije, kad bih bila odsutna, i jedno i drugo dijete je povremeno nahranjeno na bočicu s mojim izdojenim mlijekom. Da sam vidjela da im to stvara konfuziju, naravno da to ne bih radila.
> I da, dopuštam da moje iskustvo možda neće pomoći drugoj ženi, ali isto tako smatram da je moguće i suprotno.


Ako je nešto dokazano da u većini slučajeva može štetiti, onda se ja (i druge savjetnice) moramo voditi tom većinom, ne smijemo niti možemo računati na to da mama ide za riskantnijom verzijom i računati da će se možda provući bez problema.  To ne bi bilo ni ok ni fer prema njoj.

Kao što si rekla, tvoje dijete nije imalo problema s konfuzijom bradavice.  Mnoga djeca koju ja znam jesu imala problema, odbijali su dojku zbog toga, i tada je stvarno pakao uspješno dojiti.  A obzirom da se nikad ne zna koje dijete će uspjeti savladati obje tehnike, a koje neće, preporuka je da se bočica izbjegava u potpunosti barem prvih 6 tjedana (kao i duda).

----------


## n.grace

> Ako je nešto dokazano da u većini slučajeva može štetiti, onda se ja (i druge savjetnice) moramo voditi tom većinom, ne smijemo niti možemo računati na to da mama ide za riskantnijom verzijom i računati da će se možda provući bez problema.  To ne bi bilo ni ok ni fer prema njoj.
> 
> Kao što si rekla, tvoje dijete nije imalo problema s konfuzijom bradavice.  Mnoga djeca koju ja znam jesu imala problema, odbijali su dojku zbog toga, i tada je stvarno pakao uspješno dojiti.  A obzirom da se nikad ne zna koje dijete će uspjeti savladati obje tehnike, a koje neće, preporuka je da se bočica izbjegava u potpunosti barem prvih 6 tjedana (kao i duda).


Ok.
Molim te, pojasni mi - osim u slučaju odvojenosti od djeteta, možeš li upotrebu izdajalice "opravdati" u slučajevima da majci pomaže olakšati bolove uslijed prepunjenosti (kao što je to bio slučaj kod mene), a da se dijete ne hrani na bočicu izdojenim mlijekom? Ponavljam, pokušavala sam s ručnim izdajanjem, nije mi pomoglo.

----------


## anchie76

Može se opravdati, no još uvijek je puno bolje da se majka ručno masira nego izdajalicom.  Jer ručnim masiranjem može pogoditi točno mjesta koja su prepunjena i polako ih kružnim pokretima tjerati prema bradavici van.  To je puno bolje nego izdajalicom vući mlijeko van, jer izdajalica vuče samo iz prednjih dijelova i nema masaže, i kod izdajalice je teško kontrolirati količinu mlijeka koja ide van.  Kod prepunjenosti je vrlo važno izdojiti MINIMALNO.  To je lakše kontrolirati kad se masira rukama nego izdajalicom vuče van.

Kod prepunjenosti, uvijek ću se potruditi da mama nauči masirati dojke i da to radi rukama i da koristi kupus nego da koristi izdajalicu.  A da ne govorimo da izdajalica kod nekih može u tom kratkom periodu napraviti ragade,  nije vrijedno riskiranja.  Zato sam ja uvijek za da se mami proba pojasniti kako da to uspješno obavi rukama i zašto je bitno da unaprijed savlada kako to raditi rukama, jer su na taj način vrlo male šanse da si išta može zakomplicirati, te si time povećava šanse za uspješno dojenje.

----------


## n.grace

Hvala na odgovoru.
Moram priznati da ja s metodama koje si opisala nisam uspjela, a bila sam s njima upoznata.

----------


## anchie76

Uvijek postoje izuzeci  :Smile:   No moguće je i da nisi dobila adekvatnu podršku.. da ti je netko (tko zna) pokazao kako da masiraš dojke na licu mjesta, možda bi bilo drugačije.  No nema veze, bitno je da ste vi uspjeli  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Uvijek postoje izuzeci   No moguće je i da nisi dobila adekvatnu podršku.. da ti je netko (tko zna) pokazao kako da masiraš dojke na licu mjesta, možda bi bilo drugačije.  No nema veze, bitno je da ste vi uspjeli


 :Smile:

----------


## andreja

moja preporuka iz osobnog iskustva je ipak da se izdajalica pripremi...daleko do toga da ne mora biti najskuplja,ali meni osobno je bila neophodna.budući da je nisam imala pripremljenu prošla sam kroz muke u bolnici (dobila sam upalu jer beba nije prihvaćala dojku,a sama se nisam mogla dobro izdojiti). hvala Bogu sad smo samo na prsima!!! :Very Happy:

----------


## anchie76

> moja preporuka iz osobnog iskustva je ipak da se izdajalica pripremi...daleko do toga da ne mora biti najskuplja,


Jel vrijedi kupovati bilo kakvu izdajalicu samo da bi je imali, davati na nju novce i da vam ona raskrvari bradavice jer ne nekvalitetna? Kakva poanta u kupovini izdajalice tada?






> ali meni osobno je bila neophodna.budući da je nisam imala pripremljenu prošla sam kroz muke u bolnici (dobila sam upalu jer beba nije prihvaćala dojku,a sama se nisam mogla dobro izdojiti).


Ti misliš da ti je bila neophodna. Da li bi ti bila neophodna da si ti znala izmasirati dojke, odnosno da ti je netko pomogao i pokazao ti da to efikasno napraviš? Ili da su ti pomogli da beba prihvati dojku? Ne bi ti bila neophodna. Do mastitisa ne bi došlo.

Također, kada dođe do mastitisa, *ne preporuča se korištenje izdajalice* nego opet ručno masiranje tog dijela gdje je zastoj. Ukoliko se koristi izdajalica, ona prazni opet cijelu dojku (ne samo začepljeni kanal) i mama uvelike riskira da si poveća količinu mlijeka i da si još više zakomplicira situaciju s postojećom upalom.

Izdajalica ne može riješiti sve probleme koji se pojave. To što je sistem takav da žena zaista mora biti svjetski educirana po pitanju dojenja prije nego ode roditi jer neće tamo dobiti adekvatne savjete, izdajalica ne može sve to zamijeniti i čarobnim štapićem omogućiti ženi da doji. Nažalost ne može.

Drago mi je da se ovdje javljaju žene koje su ipak uspjele usprkos krivim savjetima, no to nikako ne može biti pravilo za sve jer druge u tim uvjetima sigurno neće uspjeti nego će njihovom dojenju doći kraj.

Andreja drago mi je da ste vi uspjeli unatoč preprekama  :Love: 

Žene, umjesto kupovine izdajalice, odite na malu školu dojenja, priključite se Rodinoj grupi za dojenje.  Mame koje znaju sve trikove, ne treba izdajalica jer znaju da im vrlo lako može odmoći umjesto da im pomogne.

A ako niste u mogućnosti otići na grupe, educirajte se.  Čitajte ovdje na forumu savjete koje su dobile mame koje su se borile s prepunjenošću itd.  To je najbolji način edukacije  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> Ukoliko se koristi izdajalica, ona prazni opet cijelu dojku (ne samo začepljeni kanal)


Ne razumijem. Prazni li izdajalica cijelu dojku, kao što si napisala u ovom postu, ili prazni samo prednji dio, kao što si napisala u jednom od gornjih postova?

----------


## anchie76

Sorry, tek sad vidim da to zvuči zbunjujuće.

Neselektivno je prazni u tome je poanta, obično ne onako kako bismo mi htjeli  :Smile:   A to neselektivno pražnjenje dojke želimo samo onda kad je dijete odvojeno i kad se dojke moraju prazniti svakih par sati do kraja, za te slučajeve je izdajalica zaista od velike pomoći.

A sad da probam pojasniti ovo što sam ranije napisala, al ovaj put nadam se smislenije  :Smile: 

Kada je dojka prepunjena i treba je masirati cijelu, a ti izdajalicom izdojiš samo malo (jer znaš da se ne smije puno) - tad se izdoji samo malo oko areole.  Tek da jako vučeš i da se trudiš, ispraznila bi se cijela - što ne želimo raditi kod prepunjenosti.  Kod prepunjenosti se moraju masirati kanalići kružnim pokretima i to od kraja prema areoli (recimo od pazuha prema areoli) i tako cijela dojka (ili samo dio za koji osjetimo da je prepunjen).  To izdajalica ne može, ona može ili malo izdojiti ili puno, al ne može postići tu masažu koja je nužna kod prepunjenosti, i ako izdojimo samo par kapi kako se preporuča, izdajalici to ne ide u prednost jer ona ne može toliko efikasno izdojiti tih par kapi, a i tih par kapi je kažem samo oko areole a ne i izmasirana dojka i svi kanali koji su problematični pa onda tih par kapi kao olakšanje.

A kad se mame trude riješiti upalu (mastitis) i kad se taj kanal MORA isprazniti masažom i ručnim izdajanje te djetetovim sisanjem, u tom slučaju ako se opet ide da izdajalica isprazni taj kanalić, ona neće isprazniti samo taj jedan kanalić (što se ručno može postići) nego će isprazniti sve kanaliće u dojci.  Dakle, opet nećemo postići ono što bi trebali, jer će se tim pražnjenjem cijele dojke povećati količina mlijeka - što nam nije u interesu.  Idealno je da dijete sisa cijelu dojku što češće, i da mi ručno masiramo i praznimo taj problematičan kanalić.

Ne znam jesam uspjela pojasniti, ili sam se zapetljala  :Undecided:

----------


## n.grace

Zahvaljujem.
Dobro si rekla - uvijek postoje izuzeci. Ja sam jedan od onih primjeraka koji nije uspio s ručnim izdajanjem (masirala točno ovako kako opisuješ), s izdajalicom bih u roku od desetak minuta izdojila bočicu od 125 ml (sestre nisu mogle vjerovati - za svoju curicu koja je bila u inkubatoru i hranila se mojim izdojenim mlijekom).
Onog trena kad je moja kći izašla iz inkubatora, prihvatila je dojku na sveopće divljenje medicinskog osoblja  :Heart:  uz posebnu pohvalu pedijatrice, koja nas je nazvala "herojima odjela", budući da je tako dobro papala, a bila pod sumnjom da ima srčanu grešku... i još koješto...
Nadam se da razumiješ zašto mi je čudno čitati da je izdajalica loša i opasna, jer je moje iskustvo sasvim suprotno.

----------


## anchie76

E hej, to što ti sada opisuješ, nije niti jedan od ovih gore mojih primjera  :Smile:  *Ti si se izdajala zato što ti je dijete bilo u inkubatoru*.  *To JE razlog za izdajanje*  :Yes:  .. to je ta odvojenost kod koje je nužno izdajanje do kraja i kod koje mnogim ženama zaista može pomoći izdajalica.  Iako postoje slučajevi kao ja koji su helpless  :Grin: , sreća božja da nisam bila u toj situaciji da sam morala izdojiti išta, jer meni ne ide ni rukama ni izdajalicom  :Undecided: 

Dakle da se pojmovi ne bi brkali... 

1) kod početne prepunjenosti - nikako nije dobro izdojiti dojku, bitno je masirati je i samo PAR KAPI istisnuti van čisto da popusti osjećaj napetosti, stavljati listove kupusa između dojenja

2) kod zastoja ili upale - dijete treba prazniti cijelu dojku, a vi opet masirati taj problematičan dio (pod tušem, vrući oblozi, bla bla) ali prazniti taj kanalić maksimalno  (dakle ne cijelu dojku opet, nego samo taj kanalić da si ne povećate količinu mlijeka i opet ne navučete zastoj i upalu), opet kupus između podoja

3) kod razdvojenosti od djeteta (recimo dijete u inkubatoru ili u drugoj bolnici) - nužno izdajanje do kraja obje dojke, minimalno 8 puta, idealno 12x dnevno.  Nije bitno da li će to biti ručno ili sa izdajalicom.  Mnogim ženama izdajalica tu zaista pomogne i toplo se preporuča koristiti je.

Jesam sad uspjela sve razjasniti?  :Smile:

----------


## n.grace

> E hej, to što ti sada opisuješ, nije niti jedan od ovih gore mojih primjera  *Ti si se izdajala zato što ti je dijete bilo u inkubatoru*.  *To JE razlog za izdajanje*  .. to je ta odvojenost kod koje je nužno izdajanje do kraja i kod koje mnogim ženama zaista može pomoći izdajalica.  Iako postoje slučajevi kao ja koji su helpless , sreća božja da nisam bila u toj situaciji da sam morala izdojiti išta, jer meni ne ide ni rukama ni izdajalicom 
> 
> Dakle da se pojmovi ne bi brkali... 
> 
> 1) kod početne prepunjenosti - nikako nije dobro izdojiti dojku, bitno je masirati je i samo PAR KAPI istisnuti van čisto da popusti osjećaj napetosti, stavljati listove kupusa između dojenja
> 
> 2) kod zastoja ili upale - dijete treba prazniti cijelu dojku, a vi opet masirati taj problematičan dio (pod tušem, vrući oblozi, bla bla) ali prazniti taj kanalić maksimalno  (dakle ne cijelu dojku opet, nego samo taj kanalić da si ne povećate količinu mlijeka i opet ne navučete zastoj i upalu), opet kupus između podoja
> 
> 3) kod razdvojenosti od djeteta (recimo dijete u inkubatoru ili u drugoj bolnici) - nužno izdajanje do kraja obje dojke, minimalno 8 puta, idealno 12x dnevno.  Nije bitno da li će to biti ručno ili sa izdajalicom.  Mnogim ženama izdajalica tu zaista pomogne i toplo se preporuča koristiti je.
> ...


Napisala sam da sam kod prve kćeri izdajala zbog razdvojenosti, a kod druge zbog toga što je nitko nije uspijevao razbuditi zbog žutice - jela bi minutu-dvije i zaspala, pa sam izdajala zbog prepunjenosti. Ponavljam, masaža i ručno izdajanje (a Bog mi je svjedok da sam pokušavala) mi nije pomoglo, a s izdajalicom nisam imala apsolutno nikakvih problema.

Dakle, prvi slučaj je "opravdan", drugi "neopravdan".

Nije mi namjera ikoga nagovarati na izdajalicu, kao što sam već rekla, ali osjećam potrebu napisati svoje iskustvo.

----------


## anchie76

Aha.. sorry, još ja gledam kak mi se činilo da je drugo bilo u pitanju  :Laughing:   Sorry, pomiješale mi se priče :blush:

----------


## Tsumami

> Ja sam ih imala nekoliko. I prvi put (kad mi nije trebala)i drugi put (kada mi je trebala više nego išta dugo), ali žali bože truda i novaca. Nikad nisam uspjela izdajati unatoč trudu, tehnici i volji, jednostavno nemam refleks otpuštanja mlijeka na izdajalice i izdajanja bilo koje vrste. A dojiti mogu isključivo i bez većih problema (naravno , ako imam dijete pored sebe). Tako da i to treba imati u vidu.


Potpisujem, identičan slučaj. No, kad to skužiš već si odavno rodila i napatila se sa izdajalicom, sa masiranjem, uvjerenjem da zapravo nemaš mlijeka (a od kud onda zastoj/upala?), neutješnim dječjim plačem, krivim savjetima, nespavanjem..... Tako da je razumljivo da žene žele imati izdajalicu, za svaki slučaj, ako zatreba. Možda ju je za početak najbolje posuditi.

----------


## Tsumami

I ne koristiti, osim u onim slučajevima koje opisuje anchie76  :Very Happy:

----------


## nahla

ja imam (kršitelj koda)ovu i odlična mi je. izdajam se jedino kad izlazim van bez nje i nije se navikla na boćicu, dapače, ponekad se i malo buni jer oće baš sisu.al nije ni svako dijete isto. spasila me i kad sam izašla iz rodilišta prvi dan. sa sinom sam imala chiccovu i bila mi je grozna, lakše mi je bilo se izdajat na ruke, al (kršitelj koda)ova mi je puno brža i jednostavnija.
poanta svega je da je svako dijete drukčije i sami moramo procijenit jel treba ili ne. ja kažem da je nije loše imat.

----------


## Calista

Gdje se moze kupiti Medelina rucna izdajalica?...pitam jer ce mozda trebati jednoj mojoj frendici pa da znam gdje ih ima.
Ja sam probala (kršitelj koda)ovu i TT jer me zanimalo kako rade...nije mi trebalo.

----------


## Strippy

Ima li tko kakva friškija iskustva s električnom Medela izdajalicom  (Medela Swing)? Koliko je jednostavna za upotrebu, pouzdana, nježna za  bradavice? Koliko joj je komplicirano čišćenje/održavanje? Do sada imam  iskustva s ručnom (kršitelj koda) i s njom nikakvih problema, osim što ruka  otpadne ako treba puno izdajati.  :Laughing:

----------

